# How to make dog eat his kibble?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I am looking after a dog for a month and a half (two weeks to go).. he is a bichon shih tzu mix and after he saw what my dog eats (raw) he is refusing to touch his kibble. He has lost noticeable weight. I haven't given him any treats/meat or anything like that.. the owners are against raw feeding and so I have only given him what they gave me.. natural balance. 

Dog Food Reviews - Natural Balance Reduced Calorie - Powered by ReviewPost

How can I make him eat the kibble?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Can I be so blunt as to ask if it's a terrible thing If this dog has lost weight? Only reason I ask is because he's being fed a low calorie food.....


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd say he was a bit tubby before, now on the low side of normal. He lost three pounds since we got him a month ago.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I will add also he does not seem like a healthy dog. He is one year old and barely plays or runs around. My dog runs circles around him. He usually just lays in the corner. His poops are normal. His eyes weep a LOT.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe try your best to tell your friend the importance of ideal or even just slightly better nutrition. You would think one look at Bishop and that would be a selling point for better nutrition....


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

It's possible he's also depressed. The weeping eyes could be an infection...maybe discuss with your friend about taking him to the vet? He could also have an intollerance to the food causing the weeping eyes. But since his owners are gone the laying in the corner not wanting to do anything could be that his environment, schedule, etc has changed and he's not happy about it. Some dogs are more sensitive than others.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

bishopthesheltie said:


> I am looking after a dog for a month and a half (two weeks to go).. he is a bichon shih tzu mix and after he saw what my dog eats (raw) he is refusing to touch his kibble.


I don't think I understand the chain of events. Didn't he see your dog eating raw on Day 1? Or was he shielded from this for some time, and that's when you noticed he stopped eating his kibble?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Jack Monzon said:


> I don't think I understand the chain of events. Didn't he see your dog eating raw on Day 1? Or was he shielded from this for some time, and that's when you noticed he stopped eating his kibble?


I kennel my dog when he is eating, and I don't think he noticed my dog eating raw for a few days. He will bark and growl at Bish until he drops his food, so I have started putting Buddy in the bathroom during feeding time. I have given Bishop a recreational bone like a beef rib and Buddy a bully stick, but he will drop his and steal Bishop's bone. Bishop is just about the least dominant dog I have ever met. :biggrin:

I have tried discussing nutrition with his owner, but he will not admit that raw is a safe and viable food option at all. He is of the opinion that 'dog food is dog food'


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

bishopthesheltie said:


> I kennel my dog when he is eating, and I don't think he noticed my dog eating raw for a few days. He will bark and growl at Bish until he drops his food, so I have started putting Buddy in the bathroom during feeding time. I have given Bishop a recreational bone like a beef rib and Buddy a bully stick, but he will drop his and steal Bishop's bone. Bishop is just about the least dominant dog I have ever met. :biggrin:
> 
> I have tried discussing nutrition with his owner, but he will not admit that raw is a safe and viable food option at all. He is of the opinion that 'dog food is dog food'


For good or ill, all you can do is abide by the Owner's wishes as to what to feed the dog. I think you are doing the right thing by keeping them separate when they are fed so that they can get their own specific food.

As for "treats", you will either have to keep them separate when they are treated, or give them both the same thing. Otherwise you are perpetuating the conflict cycle.

Good luck!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Can you mix wet dog food with the dry kibble?


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Mixing canned food with the kibble usually works for the picky non eaters at work. I would feed separate so he can't see your dogs eat though as who's gonna choose a hamburger when you could have filet mignon?


----------

